# Types of geckos that at don't need heat lamps



## Netteddragon (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi guys just wondering what types of geckos on a basic license do not need any heat?

and also if you know and other types of small lizards on the basic license that don't need heat



cheers.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2014)

If the gecko species is found in your local area naturally, you can get away without heating. Although it would be a good idea to have fittings in the enclosure just in case of a cold snap. As for skinks,dragons,monitors you should give them a basking spot and depending on species access to uv-b for at least 10hrs per day.


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 1, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> If the gecko species is found in your local area naturally, you can get away without heating. Although it would be a good idea to have fittings in the enclosure just in case of a cold snap. As for skinks,dragons,monitors you should give them a basking spot and depending on species access to uv-b for at least 10hrs per day.


Ok thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Bump


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 1, 2014)

The only ones that wouldnt need any form of heat wood be u.milli, some sp of leaftails you could possibly get away with it as well but as above depending how cold it gets would mean a back up sorce.
All others would requre a heat mat or light.


----------



## sajica (Nov 1, 2014)

It depends on where you live too. I have U.milii on heat because nights are still fairly cool here in Perth and my previous batch of eggs was taking too long for her to drop.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 2, 2014)

Most gecko species are nocturnal and would benefit from UTH rather than lamps. The exceptions being Stroph species that typically bask during daylight hours. Even if a gecko species is endemic to your area they will benefit from some heating and you will see then more active as a result.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 2, 2014)

I know that there is the belief that many species of geckos can be kept without heat, but given the option many species observed carefully in captivity will be seen under the cover of darkness and find the warmest spot to wander back and forth from. Being ectotherms they regulate their BT by shuffling between warm and cool spots. I've found my knob tails will willingly spend ages sprawled out of the strip of sand the heat cord runs beneath.


----------



## Netteddragon (Nov 2, 2014)

ozziepythons said:


> I know that there is the belief that many species of geckos can be kept without heat, but given the option many species observed carefully in captivity will be seen under the cover of darkness and find the warmest spot to wander back and forth from. Being ectotherms they regulate their BT by shuffling between warm and cool spots. I've found my knob tails will willingly spend ages sprawled out of the strip of sand the heat cord runs beneath.


 would a small heat Matt or heat cord be cheaper to run


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 2, 2014)

If ure wanting to keep Thick-Tailed geckos u won't need any heating, I don't use heating for my heard of Thick-Tail geckos and mine are as healthy as they come, Thick-Tailed geckos don't really like it hot, but a small heat mat wouldn't hurt them.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 3, 2014)

You can get away with heating in leaf tails, marbled geckos, thick tails, endemic or locale species. However all will benefit from heating and they will be more active anyways plus they will be safe in case of freak cold snaps (I had to learn that the hard way  )


----------



## jufooty (Nov 7, 2014)

A 1 foot aquarium? Come on.. What kind of life is that?


----------



## timothyng1998 (Nov 7, 2014)

marbled gecko are easy to care for, cheap and require low maintenance 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv3-s3CKX4A


----------



## spud_meister (Nov 8, 2014)

In Vic you don't need a license to keep Marbled Gecko's, they're pretty hardy and don't need heat.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've kept marbles for years! They're so hardy and are a beautiful species to keep, also are easy as to look after and care for ... You really can't go wrong with marbles


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh shoot I just realised that you said on basic. Leafys are not on basic in vic sadly and only 2 species on advanced. You do not require a license to keep marbled's in vic and they are probably the most hardy of all geckos lol near impossible to kill them from poor husbandry skills.


----------

